# i think most people recover



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

I noticed that many many people never put a recovery story or anything. They just stopped coming in this site and they are probably happy living with life again. Im gonna start believing that forums are bad and they totally are for me  Yesterday I saw a post where it said that people that keep on coming to forums will never recover because they keepnputting attention to their disorder and not living life............


----------



## reactor (Nov 10, 2016)

you're probably right


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah, I've noticed that too, if you click on people's profiles you see they havent been on since like 2014, I'm assuming that they recovered and just didn't come back. Have hope guys. I'm feeling great today, and once I'm fully healed I will come back to tell my recovery story, good luck everyone.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah, One day we won't be here too. I hope that when we recover we remember to post our recovery story because the first time I recovered I never posted anything.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

RPJ said:


> Maybe they killed themselves and that's why they never came back.


That isn't a good way to think, a lot of people don't become suicidal because of this, I'm sure they just left.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

RPJ said:


> They must not be suffering the same thing as me then because I feel as close to death as any human can possibly feel. I just want it to drop me into the abyss and get it over with. My every waking moment is numb, lifeless, thoughtless agony and I've frequently come close to bashing my head in with a brick or jumping out of a speeding car to end it.
> 
> I don't know what's keeping me going or how I'm still alive.


Keep strong, a lot of people probably don't have the same severity of it as you do, but it will go away. Good luck.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't know about others, but RPJ, you sound like you are in a very bad way. I won't lie. And I feel exactly the same. Every second is an hour which feels like a year, of the most visceral horrendous nasty pain. Nothing in my reality makes anymore sense either. I am in so much pain that I believe this is driving the dissociation. Probably - I can't be sure but I wouldn't be surprised. I have no idea how to get out of this kind of pain. The pain is that bad. This is the most terrifying thing ever. I feel truly trapped. I don' think this will just go away as been suggested. I do not know what the solution is but it's going to involve professional help. And I do not know what has happened to you, but I suspect the role of meds will not be as prominent as the talking therapy side of things.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Well they might have killed themselves if they never received help if their case was so bad or did anything to recovered, it wont by magic dissappear in 1 day or 5 neither nor a week and it will less likely if you keep doing what you are supposed to do with a bad mentality. Some people obssesed quickly and some don't and recover easily and they have it as bad as anyone, not because they recover fast meant their dp/dr wasnt as strong as yours , its because they we're stronger and most positive about his I think this forum is to support each other since we are all living with the same frenemy, we shouldnt bring others down with our negative comments and most because you wont be saying that later. Dp/dr is like depressio or anxiety, some recover more easily and some don't ,but what it is 100% true is that it is not permament if you decide that. Just like I said depression wont magically disappear or anxiety, it takes work and a good postive mind eventhough we are hurting. It starts fading little by little and sometimes when we are almost 100% recovered it will try to scare us but if we learned to no fear it , it will eventually leave.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

I think people that keep fighting the condition don't recover as fast as others. The key is to let go of it, focusing your attention somewhere else. It's a coping mechanism and constantly focusing on it will keep it going, especially if you have a negative mindset.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

mind.divided said:


> I think people that keep fighting the condition don't recover as fast as others. The key is to let go of it, focusing your attention somewhere else. It's a coping mechanism and constantly focusing on it will keep it going, especially if you have a negative mindset.


Exactly, I'm distracting myself, obviously, I think about it sometimes but it's decreased probably 75% since I've not put as much attention on it. And I've got the mindset that it WILL go away. Because it will, people need to believe that. If you think it'll last forever then likely it will.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

you guys i found my old dpselfhelp profile and you should check out my posts of recory, my user is brizia_F damn i almsot cried when i read my old posts.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

If you recovered before how did it come back?


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I think it's more likely that they just move on, because I really can't see how coming to a forum on the internet is detrimental to recovery. By that logic I'd have recovered in the two years I had DP before I ever even found this website. If I'm having a hard time (and even if it's just a typical symptom-day for me) I'd rather be around others who know what this is like. I don't think you can wish it away by simply not visiting things that may remind you of DP. After all, the causes for it are many and complex.

There's no question that distraction can help, and I think it's important we all establish some sort of routine or structure that keep us busy. But if you start believing that forums are your enemy then you begin on a slippery slope of avoiding anything you might feel is a potential trigger, and I think that sort of hypervigilance is more stressful than any site you visit on the net. Besides, you'd also be denying yourself support from those who know this condition better than anyone. So my feeling is that overall, it helps more than it hurts, but I guess everyone's different in their opinion on that.

There seems to be quite a lot of oversimplification in this thread. I guess that's fair enough though, because if your experience is that DP is mild and/or transient, you might feel that maintaining an active schedule and getting out and about is all there is to it. But many of us don't get off so easy.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

anxiety , stress, bad health, everything was pretty bad in my life. I wasn't am not impressed it came back.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

brizia2093 said:


> I noticed that many many people never put a recovery story or anything. They just stopped coming in this site and they are probably happy living with life again. Im gonna start believing that forums are bad and they totally are for me  Yesterday I saw a post where it said that people that keep on coming to forums will never recover because they keepnputting attention to their disorder and not living life............


It's weird that I'm seeing this after being gone for so long. This is my first time back to this forum as I was really active from 2010 - 2013. I left for the exact same reasons you are talking about. I thought this website might be delaying my recovery. Fact is after all these years I still have dp but it's pretty much non existent. It has gotten better with time. Truth is over time you just kind of learn to live with it. And that is the reason some of us leave. The other reason is that people have quickly recovered and just went on with there lives like you mentioned. And Another reason is that some of us older members use the Facebook dp group now and completely abandoned this one and that's why some no longer frequent this site. But the one thing I've learned is that we all get better with time.

Take some advice from this old school member - This is not a death sentence and you will eventually be able to live again. You might have this for 2 months or 2 years but either way you will recover. I was bad. I had pretty much no hope for the future. but after awhile that faded and I started to live a pretty normal life again. You can't give up. You got to keep going each and every day no matter how hard it is. There is hope. There is a future. You will get better.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I think thats drastically oversimplyfying. Ive had DP for many years, and have only gotten better after finding this forum (as i started therapy and meds shortly after).


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Phocus said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that too, if you click on people's profiles you see they havent been on since like 2014, I'm assuming that they recovered and just didn't come back.


I've noticed that most people stay active on this site for around a year or two and then just leave. Some recover and some move on. You can read my previous comment to get further insight on why we leave.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

yes reading this again yes they never put a recovery story because they go on with life, im better each day,each month and i have stopped coming to this forum. But I promised to put one when i recovered.


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

some of them recover 100% and get back to their normal life and never fall back into dp.

some of them just stop visiting this forum and go on with their life but they may never get out of dp.

some of them recover to some extent but return a while(months, years) later talkin shit again.

some of them recover 100% and remember this site, log on with a new username , post a recovery story and leave.

(answered by a perfectionist asshole who classifies and arranges everything the way it has to be all the time)


----------



## AnxiousAllen (May 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have had derealization chronically since my first panic attack in 2006 but have lived a normal life until recently. I am pregnant and had a 10 day hospital stay in July and haven't been the same since. I have depression now, dizziness, depersonalizaton which I haven't had before and the scariest of symptoms is my lack of understand for the world around me. Yesterday I started freaking out because my mom could talk (logically I know everyone could talk) but I just stared at her while her mouth moved and sound came out of it and it was frightening to me. I see people talk and can hear them talk but it just looks strange. Their mouths are moving and sound is coming out of it. I also was freaked out by the fact that I can type. Cellphone usage feels strange to me sometimes too. I feel this way about everything around me, about how we are human and we drive cars and have stores and refrigerators and give birth to other human beings. I've even had thoughts of being an alien because I feel so strange living life. Like I was given a human body with this human's thoughts and memories but I don't feel like the person I used to be. Obviously I am aware I am not an alien but the world is strange to me. I don't really understand it. I have no sense of time. Day and night have no meaning for me. I was baffled by the fact that I could think and understand the English language and just language period and speak back to other people. AM I LOSING MY MIND? I know all of these things are a normal part of life that no other person questions but I just have a hard time understanding them which is crazy because I have been thinking and talking my whole life! I also find myself freaking ou about being alive, on Earth with all these other people walking around and living life. I often think of how we're all made of flesh and bones and we're squishy and can so easily be destroyed. I ask myself regularly what am I doing here. I have recently developed depression because I feel unreal, everything around me feels unreal. I have had this before but never to the degree I am experiencing it now. I've questioned having parents and even they feel strange to me at times. I am in a fog. I know what I'm doing and what I am saying but even talking feels weird and I'm getting hopeless because no one understands what I'm going through. When I tell someone I don't feel real they just smile and tell me "but you are real" and pinch me. Sometimes I wonder how I can feel the pain of something if I am so out of body. The out of body stuff I think I can handle, it's the questioning and understanding (or lack of understanding) the things around me that I can't stand. Have any of you felt this way? What are your thoughts? Am I losing my mind? I thought I might be schizophrenic but my psychologist assures me I'm not. I look perfectly normal to everyone around me but I am not. My head is in a fog 90% of the time, I can't think straight, can't make decisions, don't feel human, WTF is this? Can it really be just anxiety? I almost died in the hospital and am about to give birth to an unplanned (unwanted so to speak) pregnancy and am having a very hard time coming to terms with the fact that I am going to become a mom and a human is growing inside of me so my anxiety levels have been beyond severe but can anxiety really cause all of the things I am feeling/thinking? PLEASE HELP! ANY INSIGHT? THOUGHTS? 
Not my story guys. We need help


----------



## AnxiousAllen (May 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have had derealization chronically since my first panic attack in 2006 but have lived a normal life until recently. I am pregnant and had a 10 day hospital stay in July and haven't been the same since. I have depression now, dizziness, depersonalizaton which I haven't had before and the scariest of symptoms is my lack of understand for the world around me. Yesterday I started freaking out because my mom could talk (logically I know everyone could talk) but I just stared at her while her mouth moved and sound came out of it and it was frightening to me. I see people talk and can hear them talk but it just looks strange. Their mouths are moving and sound is coming out of it. I also was freaked out by the fact that I can type. Cellphone usage feels strange to me sometimes too. I feel this way about everything around me, about how we are human and we drive cars and have stores and refrigerators and give birth to other human beings. I've even had thoughts of being an alien because I feel so strange living life. Like I was given a human body with this human's thoughts and memories but I don't feel like the person I used to be. Obviously I am aware I am not an alien but the world is strange to me. I don't really understand it. I have no sense of time. Day and night have no meaning for me. I was baffled by the fact that I could think and understand the English language and just language period and speak back to other people. AM I LOSING MY MIND? I know all of these things are a normal part of life that no other person questions but I just have a hard time understanding them which is crazy because I have been thinking and talking my whole life! I also find myself freaking ou about being alive, on Earth with all these other people walking around and living life. I often think of how we're all made of flesh and bones and we're squishy and can so easily be destroyed. I ask myself regularly what am I doing here. I have recently developed depression because I feel unreal, everything around me feels unreal. I have had this before but never to the degree I am experiencing it now. I've questioned having parents and even they feel strange to me at times. I am in a fog. I know what I'm doing and what I am saying but even talking feels weird and I'm getting hopeless because no one understands what I'm going through. When I tell someone I don't feel real they just smile and tell me "but you are real" and pinch me. Sometimes I wonder how I can feel the pain of something if I am so out of body. The out of body stuff I think I can handle, it's the questioning and understanding (or lack of understanding) the things around me that I can't stand. Have any of you felt this way? What are your thoughts? Am I losing my mind? I thought I might be schizophrenic but my psychologist assures me I'm not. I look perfectly normal to everyone around me but I am not. My head is in a fog 90% of the time, I can't think straight, can't make decisions, don't feel human, WTF is this? Can it really be just anxiety? I almost died in the hospital and am about to give birth to an unplanned (unwanted so to speak) pregnancy and am having a very hard time coming to terms with the fact that I am going to become a mom and a human is growing inside of me so my anxiety levels have been beyond severe but can anxiety really cause all of the things I am feeling/thinking? PLEASE HELP! ANY INSIGHT? THOUGHTS? 
Not my story guys. We need help


----------

